# Color Code / Wire Diagram - 2006 tahoe RADIO



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

I am going to install a radio in one tonight and I don't want to use the Harness Adapter. I was wondering if anyone could help me out with the Wiring from the stock harness. Mainly the speakers..... and the Remote turn on.. if it Is different than the silverado's


Thanks.


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

class 2 data wires you need to run an adapter


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Aug 6 2008, 12:25 PM~11274032
> *class 2 data wires you need to run an adapter
> *


Yup, WAY bad news if you don't use the PROPER Class 2 Data Bus System direct fit harness on that one, IIRC that's one of the ones you have to actually relocate the factory h/u to keep most of the functionality of the vehicle in tact...


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

FAWK :ugh:


It's a 2004 Chevy TAHOE w/ BOSE.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Aug 6 2008, 08:31 PM~11278583
> *FAWK :ugh:
> It's a 2004 Chevy TAHOE w/ BOSE.
> *


Same deal as above...


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 6 2008, 07:13 PM~11279026
> *Same deal as above...
> *



I appreciate it.


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Use a Metra GMOS-04 adaptor that retains the doorchime, onstar if u use it, and RAP feature. it runs about $100 at the big box stores like circuit city and best buy. or try ebay ive seen them for about $25


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

I didn't need anything Special to add an amp to the factory system.


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

you said you were adding a radio that means head unit not amp on the factory one dumbass


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Aug 12 2008, 12:28 PM~11325111
> *you said you were adding a radio that means head unit not amp on the factory one dumbass
> *



AHHHH fuck!!!!! 

I was installing an AMP in the Tahoe and a Radio in a NON bose Siverado.

:ugh:


Both worked out fine.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

just buy a harness at wal mart for like 8 bucks its not that expensive and the amp just hook it up normally you dont need anything special the only thing you need to do is wire a new accessory wire from the radio fuse in the fuse box to the red wire (splice) on the radio you have to do that with all chevy new models something i learned while doing installs


----------

